# soundblaster live 5.1 SB0220



## brycetech (Jul 30, 2003)

Hello all you knowlegeable people this is a newbie needing some help please.

On the above card there are 2 "proprietry" conn 

1) 5 pin in line spdif i/o on rear edge of the card coloured black
2) 9 pin in line on the top edge of the card coloured white next to the TAD connector

Does any one know what the pinout details are for these connectors please.

Hope someone can help me

thanks

brycetech


----------



## darkspot (Sep 17, 2003)

*Connections*

Hi there,

I'm also interessted in those Connectors.

The only thing I know so far, is that on 5-pin-Port
the upper two pins are normal SPDIF-OUT.

Cause i had the Problem using mic and outer-SDPIF-out
didn't work same time.

Now i'm searching the Net for more info...


bye
ds


----------



## brycetech (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi darkspot at least that is a start. My idea is to use the spdif out to drive a coaxil to optical convertor I built from an elektor electronics article. This will allow me to use the creative software to record to my mini-disk.

I will also keep looking and feed back any info I get

Cheers,

Bryce


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, Creative already has a Optical Digital I/O card accessory for the Live. There is also an "Optical Digital I/O 2" (but I can't tell what it is). And of course there is the half-height bay Live! Drive II which has both optical and RCA S/PDIF plus other stuff.

Maybe if you can get a look at a Live!, you can figure out whether it's pretty much just a straight feed to the coax, or whether it needs to go through other chips to do conversions or buffering first. If it's pretty much straight out, you can hook your DIY box right up. Can't help you with pinouts though, I'm not a 16-bit-card guy. Just a thought,

-clintfan


----------

